# whinging wiggins



## ayceejay (5 Apr 2015)

Sir Bradley is whinging for England again, He hated winning the TdeF he says because of all the media attention - well duh, it cannot have come as a complete surprise surely?


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Apr 2015)

So you don't like him ! To others like me he's a legend,roll on next Sunday....


----------



## jack smith (6 Apr 2015)

He is a great roder but his personality is terrible


----------



## MisterStan (6 Apr 2015)

jack smith said:


> He is a great roder but his personality is terrible


Like your spelling?


----------



## slowmotion (6 Apr 2015)

At the very least, he's a whole lot more likeable than that ghastly grunting oafish Murray.


----------



## jack smith (6 Apr 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Like your spelling?


My spelling is fine in person its just my phone keyboard i can mever type on! 

As seen in that sentance lol ^


----------



## screenman (6 Apr 2015)

Do you not have to work to support your wife and kids Jack? Interviews, documentaries are all part of his job, many people do a job they do not enjoy.

Not sure what you do for a living but I am sure it has its moment's where you would rather be doing something else.

Tell me, why the picture of somebody holding a gun?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Apr 2015)

Yeah, because Wiggins left school and went along to the job centre. The only job they had at the time was a 'Professional Cyclist', so he took it in the hope he would get something else better later.
20 years later and he's still in the same awful job, he hates it!

It wouldn't have been so bad, but he really wanted to be a Plumber!


----------



## Dayvo (6 Apr 2015)

slowmotion said:


> At the very least, he's a whole lot more likeable than that ghastly grunting oafish Murray.



Yeah, but he's British, not English!


----------



## Dayvo (6 Apr 2015)

jack smith said:


> My spelling is fine in person its just my phone keyboard i can mever type on!
> 
> As seen in that sentance lol ^



A&E are only close at the hospital.


----------



## Louch (6 Apr 2015)

The publicity of winning tdf was likely a surprise as Before that,and the surge of the Olympics increasing interest in cycling, it would likely have gotten a small footnote 8 pages back in the Sun. So I don't think it's unfair of him to say it was unexpected.


----------



## Crackle (6 Apr 2015)

And, point of order, but surely he's an arse who's full of shoot. 

I thought the article was good. A lo of sports people are flawed in some way, unlike those of us who post on forums.


----------



## tug benson (6 Apr 2015)

To be fair I would find it a pain in the arse dealing with the press all the time, the trolls that follow him/team sky and the constant love letters from Louch would make me lose my nut


----------



## psmiffy (6 Apr 2015)

I can see where he is coming from - when he had that off the press were camped knee deep outside the hospital and his home - plus at the time (and it would seem the present) anything he did or said somebody would find a way to spin it against him


----------



## Arrowfoot (6 Apr 2015)

tug benson said:


> To be fair I would find it a pain in the arse dealing with the press all the time, the trolls that follow him/team sky and the constant love letters from Louch would make me lose my nut


They all have the same challenge when it comes to the press. Wiggo has issues with the team mates, hotel staff, the neighbourhood convenience store etc. Take the great Muhd Ali, massive ego but absolutely a people person and a patriot of his country. As you know he refused to be conscipted and felt that there was race discrimination and when the Soviets tried to take advantage of it, he made it absolutely clear where his loyalties were and blasted them in full view of the World.


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Apr 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Yeah, because Wiggins left school and went along to the job centre. The only job they had at the time was a 'Professional Cyclist', so he took it in the hope he would get something else better later.
> 20 years later and he's still in the same awful job!
> 
> It wouldn't have been so bad, but he really wanted to be a Plumber!


But the advert he answered said "Wanted: skinny bloke to participate in obscure sport that nobody gives a stuff about, apart from a few French and Belgians and one or two weirdos who wear shorts made out of chamois leather".


----------



## Louch (6 Apr 2015)

tug benson said:


> To be fair I would find it a pain in the arse dealing with the press all the time, the trolls that follow him/team sky and the constant love letters from Louch would make me lose my nut


Dunno how froome copes with the "packages" you send his way


----------



## 400bhp (6 Apr 2015)

We seem to have these same debates time and time again. Here and in the wider world too.

No-one is perfect, things are complicated, yet many seem to expect that, because someone is insanely talented in a very narrow part of life, they need, or will behave in a certain way outside that very niche part of life.

I'd rather he be honest and say what bothers him, rather than the glossy bland BS we so often see, not just in sport, but in many other fields too. After all, look what happens when people stop telling the truth.


----------



## gavroche (6 Apr 2015)

I bet he is not whinging about the millions he has made from cycling though.


----------



## Crackle (6 Apr 2015)

That's a line across. Just a couple more for a full house.


----------



## screenman (6 Apr 2015)

gavroche said:


> I bet he is not whinging about the millions he has made from cycling though.



Do you moan about the millions you have made?


----------



## buggi (6 Apr 2015)

I'm sure the media coverage didn't hurt his wage packet!! I think he's whinging too. He's always gonna be a celebrity but it would have only been full on for a short period of time which I'm sure was more than bearable and would have been expected. People don't strive to be the best to then want to have the world ignore them. He wanted to stand on the podium! He needs to wind his neck in.


----------



## User482 (6 Apr 2015)

buggi said:


> People don't strive to be the best to then want to have the world ignore them.



That's precisely what he'd been doing in his track career. So why did he keep doing it?


----------



## raindog (6 Apr 2015)

buggi said:


> He needs to wind his neck in.


That would be decent advice for most people commenting in this thread too.


----------



## Saluki (6 Apr 2015)

jack smith said:


> He is a great roder but his personality is terrible


He can be as grumpy as he likes and I'm now wondering if he'll come and sort my drains out.

I love Brad, I think that he is awesome. He can whinge as much as he likes as far as I am concerned. He might have a terrible personality to some people, but at least he has some. He's not some sporting clone, he's a bit more Rock 'n' Roll than a lot of sportspeople and I just love that. Right up there with Nastase, McEnroe & Connors in the temperament deparment (Yes I know that they are tennis people but my Mother was a fan and it's all we heard about all summer)


----------



## buggi (6 Apr 2015)

Saluki said:


> He can be as grumpy as he likes and I'm now wondering if he'll come and sort my drains out.
> 
> I love Brad, I think that he is awesome. He can whinge as much as he likes as far as I am concerned. He might have a terrible personality to some people, but at least he has some. He's not some sporting clone, he's a bit more Rock 'n' Roll than a lot of sportspeople and I just love that. Right up there with Nastase, McEnroe & Connors in the temperament deparment (Yes I know that they are tennis people but my Mother was a fan and it's all we heard about all summer)


Lol you do have a point, it is a bit more entertaining


----------



## palinurus (6 Apr 2015)

I just looked up a list of past winners on Wikipedia. Wiggins is doin' OK.


----------



## SWSteve (6 Apr 2015)

What does it matter. If our heroes weren't flawed the stories wouldn't be worth hearing.


----------



## gavroche (6 Apr 2015)

Personally, I think Froome is a better cyclist and time will prove it. Wiggins will never win another TdF, Froome will .


----------



## ayceejay (6 Apr 2015)

Some of these responses have been peculiar. I don't think I was suggesting that only a perfectly flawless person should be allowed to win a competition, especially one so hard to win as the TdeF. I am also sure that the media hounding that goes on around celebrities would drive me nuts and the temptation to tell then all to FofF would be ever present but that win was a few years ago and complaining about it now in a newspaper is whinging.


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Apr 2015)

gavroche said:


> Personally, I think Froome is a better cyclist and time will prove it. Wiggins will never win another TdF, Froome will .


Will Froome get more track titles than Wiggins?


----------



## screenman (6 Apr 2015)

ayceejay said:


> Some of these responses have been peculiar. I don't think I was suggesting that only a perfectly flawless person should be allowed to win a competition, especially one so hard to win as the TdeF. I am also sure that the media hounding that goes on around celebrities would drive me nuts and the temptation to tell then all to FofF would be ever present but that win was a few years ago and complaining about it now in a newspaper is whinging.



Or is it rubbish reporting.


----------



## screenman (6 Apr 2015)

There is a lot of whingeing going on here by people who have won, not a lot.


----------



## Arrowfoot (6 Apr 2015)

It was never about who is better rider or their calibre as top notch sportsmen. It more than that. Here is a measure of the man. 

http://road.cc/content/news/99741-b...ins-if-he-didnt-support-froome-tour-de-france

It took a book and a threat of a fine to get this done.


----------



## Hip Priest (6 Apr 2015)

I like Wiggins. He can be a miserable sod, but so can I. And I haven't got the excuse of competing in one of the world's toughest sports!


----------



## gavroche (6 Apr 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> Will Froome get more track titles than Wiggins?


No idea as I don't follow track cycling , only road cycling.


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Apr 2015)

gavroche said:


> No idea as I don't follow track cycling , only road cycling.


Does one or maybe 2 more TdF's equal a hat full of Olympic golds and world titles on the track?


----------



## jarlrmai (6 Apr 2015)

Wiggins has been able to transition from the track to the TDF to world TT and win at the highest level, he's the more complete cyclist of the two in my opinion, yes Froome could probably of won in 2012 but GT's are a team effort and you need a plan and a principle rider.


----------



## Dave Davenport (6 Apr 2015)

Make of this what you will; Was in the queue for the loo's at the Herne Hill good Friday meet a few years ago when Wiggins joined the queue behind me, at this point he'd won multiple Olympic track titles but had only just started his serious road career, he only jumped the queue when we all insisted he did as he was due to start the scratch race shortly.


----------



## iLB (6 Apr 2015)




----------



## Berk on a Bike (6 Apr 2015)

Wiggins is cycling's Ronnie O'Sullivan. They're both immensely talented and uber successful, but live with the constant restlessness that comes with feeling that there's something missing. There are probably others like them in other sports too.


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Apr 2015)

In a TV documentary his Missus said something along the lines that she had two husbands, Bradley the husband and the kids' dad, who was a great guy, and Bradley the cyclist who was a *beep*. 

Plenty of sports stars have been a bit edgy: Daley Thompson, Ian Botham, Steve Ovett ... and so on. The need to be so competitive I guess can turn up some odd personality traits elsewhere sometimes.


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Apr 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> Wiggins has been able to transition from the track to the TDF to world TT and win at the highest level, he's the more complete cyclist of the two in my opinion, yes Froome could probably of won in 2012 but GT's are a team effort and you need a plan and a principle rider.


And if Froome hadn't conformed to the team orders that year he couldn't have expected Richie Porte to drop back and get him an illegal gel in 2013.


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Apr 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> In a TV documentary his Missus said something along the lines that she had two husbands, Bradley the husband and the kids' dad, who was a great guy, and Bradley the cyclist who was a *beep*.
> 
> Plenty of sports stars have been a bit edgy: Daley Thompson, Ian Botham, Steve Ovett ... and so on. The need to be so competitive I guess can turn up some odd personality traits elsewhere sometimes.


Ian Botham wins, buzzing the cricket ground in an light aeroplane whilst nicely toasted is just legendary.


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Apr 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> Ian Botham wins, buzzing the cricket ground in an light aeroplane whilst nicely toasted is just legendary.


That was David Gower.


----------



## iLB (6 Apr 2015)

gavroche said:


> Personally, I think Froome is a better cyclist and time will prove it. Wiggins will never win another TdF, Froome will .



9 different winners in the last ten editions, I'd give him an outside shot at best.


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Apr 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> That was David Gower.


No way, he went to public school.


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Apr 2015)

iLB said:


> 9 different winners in the last ten editions, I'd give him an outside shot at best.


There's these two kids called Quintana and Kwiatkowski (spelled without checking for the first time this season) who are quite good and probably, barring disaster, have the next 3 or 4 sewn up.


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Apr 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> No way, he went to public school.


Fraid so http://www.foxsports.com.au/cricket...ver-carrara-oval/story-fn5k3dtc-1226660833902

But we've gone way off topic. That Wiggins ... what a nob and/or hero!


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Apr 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Fraid so http://www.foxsports.com.au/cricket...ver-carrara-oval/story-fn5k3dtc-1226660833902
> 
> But we've gone way off topic. That Wiggins ... what a nob and/or hero!


Goddam it, you just broke a part of my brain.

Also wiggins really brilliant sense of fashion, if you like the seventies.


----------



## thom (6 Apr 2015)

Flip sake dudes, this is the "Wiggins is a whinger thread", not the "Wiggins vs Froome" thread.

Can we not show some self discipline round here, this forum ain't flipping CA&D ?

(sorry just needed to have a whinge about something)


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Apr 2015)

thom said:


> Flip sake dudes, this is the "Wiggins is a whinger thread", not the "Wiggins vs Froome" thread.
> 
> Can we not show some self discipline round here, this forum ain't flipping CA&D ?
> 
> (sorry just needed to have a whinge about something)


No worries, it's been a long family orientated weekend. I even had to go and walk mother in law based horses earlier. We all understand.


----------



## gavintc (6 Apr 2015)

thom said:


> Flip sake dudes, this is the "Wiggins is a whinger thread", not the "Wiggins vs Froome" thread.
> 
> Can we not show some self discipline round here, this forum ain't flipping CA&D ?
> 
> (sorry just needed to have a whinge about something)


Dont worry, it will be about bashing Froome, Cavendish, Thomas, or (add name for other successful Brit rider) shortly. Some people, just like to run down British success.


----------



## thom (6 Apr 2015)

gavintc said:


> Dont worry, it will be about bashing Froome, Cavendish, Thomas, or (add name for other successful Brit rider) shortly. Some people, just like to run down British success.


My elliptic point is different - this whole thread is an invitation for us to whinge about Brad's whinging.
That's my whinge. 

With the thread.


----------



## jarlrmai (6 Apr 2015)

We need a thom is a whinger thread


----------



## StuAff (6 Apr 2015)

After all, there have only been about 17 billion Wiggins vs Froome threads on here already, haven't there......


----------



## raleighnut (6 Apr 2015)

I think he'd sooner be playing guitar with his mate.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6oqBztvcUw&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## ayceejay (6 Apr 2015)

In the interest of science or at least pedantry I thought I would look up whingeing.
It seems that there is no equivalent in Hindi.
The acceptable interpretation seems to be "complaining about something nobody else gives a football about".
So I stand with Wiggo - guilty as charged.


----------



## gavintc (7 Apr 2015)

thom said:


> My elliptic point is different - this whole thread is an invitation for us to whinge about Brad's whinging.
> That's my whinge.
> 
> With the thread.


A cyclist is successful, simply because he can ride fast at the right time. The fact that they are not ideal PR machines, staying 'on message' all the time is just life. We expect our sportsmen to be schooled like politicians and media spin doctors. The fact they are not surprises us. So give them a break - of course they will say stupid insensitive things.


----------



## jarlrmai (7 Apr 2015)

I think a common perception is that if someone is good at a sport and wins the competitions they enter that they would be happy about that, Brad just seems to not be. You want to be elated for him when he wins but when he seems down about it it's hard to empathise with him. It rubs some people the wrong way.

I just think he is trying hard to be very honest in his interviews, he love riding and training for a goal, once he's achieved that goal it's over and on to whatever next.


----------



## psmiffy (7 Apr 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> I think a common perception is that if someone is good at a sport and wins the competitions they enter that they would be happy about that, Brad just seems to not be. You want to be elated for him when he wins but when he seems down about it it's hard to empathise with him. It rubs some people the wrong way.
> 
> I just think he is trying hard to be very honest in his interviews, he love riding and training for a goal, once he's achieved that goal it's over and on to whatever next.



I think if you read the articles the thing that really pxssed him off about the whole thing was the constant questions about the LA thing - more attention on that rather than what he had achieved in Paris and London -plus on top of that he hardly had a stella year immediately after that.

Personally I like his honesty - and as he is probably ranks among the two or three most successful male British cyclists of all time he deserves plenty of slack.


----------



## psmiffy (7 Apr 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> I think a common perception is that if someone is good at a sport and wins the competitions they enter that they would be happy about that, Brad just seems to not be. You want to be elated for him when he wins but when he seems down about it it's hard to empathise with him. It rubs some people the wrong way.
> 
> I just think he is trying hard to be very honest in his interviews, he love riding and training for a goal, once he's achieved that goal it's over and on to whatever next.



I think if you read the articles the thing that really pxssed him off about the whole thing was the constant questions about the LA thing - more attention on that rather than what he had achieved in Paris and London -plus on top of that he hardly had a stella year immediately after that.

Personally I like his honesty - and as he is probably ranks among the two or three most successful male British cyclists of all time he deserves plenty of slack.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> I think a common perception is that if someone is good at a sport and wins the competitions they enter that they would be happy about that, Brad just seems to not be. You want to be elated for him when he wins but when he seems down about it it's hard to empathise with him. It rubs some people the wrong way.


He has suffered from depression. As someone mentioned above, in many ways he seems similar to Ronnie O'Sullivan.

I can identify with both of them. When I learned that I had graduated with a good degree, I sank into the pits of despair and locked myself away for a month while my fellow graduates launched themselves into a month of celebration parties!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Apr 2015)

ColinJ said:


> He has suffered from depression. As someone mentioned above, in many ways he seems similar to Ronnie O'Sullivan.
> 
> I can identify with both of them.



Me too. Except without the success...


----------



## Slaav (7 Apr 2015)

His wife summed it up best for me as someone posted earlier; she is married to two people one is a brilliant father and great husband, the other is Brad the cyclist.


----------



## screenman (7 Apr 2015)

gavintc said:


> A cyclist is successful, simply because he can ride fast at the right time. The fact that they are not ideal PR machines, staying 'on message' all the time is just life. We expect our sportsmen to be schooled like politicians and media spin doctors. The fact they are not surprises us. So give them a break - of course they will say stupid insensitive things.



I do not expect sportsman to be perfect in every way, so count me out.


----------



## mike chadwick (7 Apr 2015)

Slaav said:


> His wife summed it up best for me as someone posted earlier; she is married to two people one is a brilliant father and great husband, the other is Brad the cyclist.


She actually said as Brad the cyclist he was a complete Twa. her words not mine


----------



## Slaav (7 Apr 2015)

mike chadwick said:


> She actually said as Brad the cyclist he was a complete Twa. her words not mine



I was being polite! She was very clear on the subject


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Apr 2015)

Bradley Wiggins ? Who's he ? Forgotten already.


----------



## jowwy (8 Apr 2015)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Bradley Wiggins ? Who's he ? Forgotten already.


Hes the current olympic and world time trial champion......first brit to win the tdf, tour of california, numerous track golds, paris nice, tour de duaphine do i need to go on.......he will never be forgotten by true cycling fans


----------



## screenman (8 Apr 2015)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Bradley Wiggins ? Who's he ? Forgotten already.



You might have forgotten him, but I bet he has never heard of you.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Apr 2015)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...uple-changed-the-face-of-British-cycling.html


----------



## Dayvo (8 Apr 2015)

Adam4868 said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...uple-changed-the-face-of-British-cycling.html



Great quote from Wiggins after he had just 'rung the bell' at the opening ceremony of the London Olympics:

*BW:* _Yeah, that was pretty surreal. I remember just taking it in my stride, not really letting it sink in. We were in the car, police escort, and within 30 minutes we were back in central London in a meeting about the road race the next day. I just forgot about it. I had to shave my legs._
_
_


----------



## oldroadman (8 Apr 2015)

gavroche said:


> Personally, I think Froome is a better cyclist and time will prove it. Wiggins will never win another TdF, Froome will .


Of course BW won't win another TdF. He is concentrating on winning other things. Froome may not win another TdF either. Neither has to prove anything. Just getting round is an achievement, winning is outstanding. Why not just be happy with what has happened, and the fact it's inspired a lot of people into the sport. Somewhere if the pool is big enough is another TdF winner. And that's only one race, there's plenty of others to win, plus Olympic medals to be got. Cheer up!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Apr 2015)

He gave me a nod and a thumbs up on Sunday at RVV when I gave him a shout on the final Kwaremont ascent. 
Which is more than that nobber Kristoff did


----------



## ColinJ (8 Apr 2015)

Marmion said:


> He gave me a nod and a thumbs up on Sunday at RVV when I gave him a shout on the final Kwaremont ascent.
> Which is more than that nobber Kristoff did


Kristoff had already shaved his legs, but he found something else to distract him!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Apr 2015)

I was never a fan of Armstrong, no matter how many newbie fans were to be seen riding Trek bikes in US Postal jerseys. And the same has been true of Wiggins, no matter how many newbies worship him. I've been following cycling too long to be taken in by peer pressure, I select my favourite riders with more discernment.


----------



## Crackle (8 Apr 2015)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I select my favourite riders with more discernment


Do they ride for Etixx


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Apr 2015)

I've just reread the interviews which supposedly caused the OP to go off on one about Wiggins 'whinging', and it seems quite clear that the OP completely misses the point. Not just a little bit. Entirely. By miles.

The whole point of Wiggins's candid observations is a kind of confessional - he's painfully honest about his feelings and reactions to the ups and downs of his life in pro-cycling - and he puts the 'blame' (if you want to call it that) for his behaviour and his loss of passion for cycling at times, solely on himself and his failings: 

"I lost track of that (passion) and I got caught up in trying to win the Tour de France and trying to act cool in interviews and acting like I didn't care and all this and now I accept it. I love this sport and always will, I love everything about it."

In other words, he's a better and more honest person than most in understanding his shortcomings.


----------



## ayceejay (10 Apr 2015)

Point taken FM but are you whinging about my lack of comprehension or just being honest i.e better?


----------

